# SS 04.01.20 - Alfven #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Hugo Alfven (1872-1960)*

Symphony No. 3 in E major, Op. 23

1. Allegro con brio
2. Andante
3. Presto
4. Allegro con brio
--------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Swedish composer Hugo Alfven and his Third Symphony. I've listened to all of Alfven's Symphonies at least once but I'm not super familiar with any of them so I look forward to giving this one a spin.

I'll be listening to:




Niklas Willen/Sveriges Radios Symfoniorkester


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Looking forward to this one. I'll go with Jarvi/Stockholm.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Haven't listened to Alfven in a long, long time. His music is enjoyable. I have the Naxos recording with Royal Scottish conducted by Niklas Willen.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

This one for me.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I remember when the Jarvi came out - I fell under the spell of that gorgeous 2nd movement and listened to it over and over. Alfven likely peaked symphonically with no. 3. His music is tragically ignored; it's beautiful, extremely well scored, and doesn't outstay its welcome. Thanks for this SS. I'll for sure put on the Jarvi.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I like Hugo Alfvén. He wrote happy music. Pleasant and humorous as well.

The only thing that I'm less than happy with is this Brilliant set (and its original from BIS) has got pre-emphasis coding. Blah. :lol:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Kiki said:


> I like Hugo Alfvén. He wrote happy music. Pleasant and humorous as well.
> 
> The only thing that I'm less than happy with is this Brilliant set (and its original from BIS) has got pre-emphasis coding. Blah. :lol:


I shall be giving this version a go


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'll be taking t from the excellent Brilliant box as well. Excellent symphony cycle by the way.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

cougarjuno said:


> Haven't listened to Alfven in a long, long time. His music is enjoyable. I have the Naxos recording with Royal Scottish conducted by Niklas Willen.


This one and spotify


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

KenOC said:


> Looking forward to this one. I'll go with Jarvi/Stockholm.


Me too. I like this set.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Jarvi's BIS/Brilliant recording for me too. It's a great set indeed, but I'm glad I bought it in its later incarnation, or at least my wallet is!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Naxos recording and I'm due for a revisit of this fine symphony.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the Borowicz. I've enjoyed what Alfven I've heard.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to the Borowicz. I've enjoyed what Alfven I've heard.


I've also enjoyed what Borowicz I've heard. His survey of the Panufnik symphonies, also on CPO, is excellent!


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Jarvi for me as well.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Järvi, BIS. Actually bought this second hand some time ago, but have not had the time/motivation/inclination/opportunity to listen to it until now. So thanks for the boost!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Enjoyed this symphony. It is a bright uplifting work very approachable on a first listen
Perhaps not one of the greats but that doesn’t matter 
Must explore more


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Taplow said:


> Järvi, BIS. Actually bought this second hand some time ago, but have not had the time/motivation/inclination/opportunity to listen to it until now. So thanks for the boost!


That's the set I have. I just love the picture (possibly more than the music!). I missed the SS yesterday but will give 3 a hearing today.

Edit - I've listened to it now ... lovely slow movement!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to Jarvi’s performance. It’s an attractive symphony, very accessible and in a very conservative and straightforward form. The 1st movement didn’t especially impress me although it was pleasant enough. The 2nd movement, the Andante, was quite a beautiful piece. The 3rd movement scherzo was lively, though the trio portion seemed to flag a bit (must listen again). The finale, of all the movements, struck me as being the most enjoyable with its variety and irresistible energy.

Of prior composers, the closest in spirit to this symphony seems to me to be Mendelssohn. Maybe that’s not too much of a stretch because this symphony is said to have been inspired by a vacation in Italy!

A very nice listen. Not ponderous and certainly not terribly “important” but good to hear and a good entry in the SS series.

(Note that the Jarvi cycle on Brilliant is the same as the cycle on BIS, produced under license.)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

KenOC said:


> A very nice listen. Not ponderous and certainly not terribly "important" but good to hear and a good entry in the SS series.


What work would you consider ponderous and noticeably important?


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

https://lh4.ggpht.com/BR_ogPKr309_P...w1WWqdOcpIlZoeOVx4gDkF4YT4=s512-c-e100-rwu-v1


----------

